# Navigating to waypoints



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

My old hand held gps died so I mounted an elite-5 HID I had in the closet. I have never used a depth finder with gps before. Have entered around 20 waypoints but can not figure out to select one to navigate to. The only thing I have come up with is to run in the general direction until the waypoint icon comes up on the chart and then head for it. Seems awfully inefficient, but I an a pretty low tech person. The manual with this unit seems to assume I already know all the details, it only gives the highlights.
Thank you for any help offered.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sitting in front of the unit now, but you can either zoom in or zoom out and move the cursor to the desired position and hit menu and go to. Or hit menu, waypoints and tracks, select waypoint, hit enter or menu(?) again and a dropdown menu should appear and select go-to.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

It sounds like you have an understanding what to expect. I'm not familiar with that particular unit but all are based on latitude and longitude. If there is in fact an icon that pops up, by all means navigate in that direction until the numbers shown agree versus your current position. An auto pilot intergrated with your GPS will take you to the exact spot, give or take a few feet.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

From the experience i have had using an HDI unit and taking you to a waypoint it is going to do a straight line and will not work like an autoroute program. The program that i use which intergrates with the HDS units and Simrad is the Go Boating App with the autoroute feature. This youtube link will show you what i mean.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

This just came out with the latest update! You can 
- Compatible Lowrance, Simrad and B&G models, in addition to Raymarine MFDs, now support Plotter Sync! Directly from your boat: easily transfer routes & markers, update charts, activate and renew subscriptions of your plotter cards. Go to Menu>Connect a Device

- Easily search your Tracks and Routes

- Bug fixing & optimization


----------

